# Womans Dream



## donna (Mar 14, 2007)

Loved this, if only it were true 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gW8oXR40gbE&NR


----------



## LuzRD (Mar 14, 2007)

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::runs and hides in the corner till the bad video goes away::


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 14, 2007)

Bad videos never go away... they haunt the darkest corners of our nightmares... particularly THAT one!


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 14, 2007)

I remember seeing this on tv last year.  I thought it was funny!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 14, 2007)

tkdgirl said:


> I remember seeing this on tv last year.  I thought it was funny!



Yeah, me too!


----------



## yumeiko (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah i remember that one too!!! I thought it was great then I and i still think so!!! :lol:
How many times have we wished the guys had to feel our pain with that time of the month or some other pain that we females go through? 
haha


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah it was funny as hell


----------



## Aikikitty (Mar 23, 2007)

Ha!  I remember seeing this commercial.  I liked it! 

Robyn


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 23, 2007)

bad advert!  bad!  bad!  bad!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 23, 2007)

I love it! I absolutely love it!!! :lfao:


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 23, 2007)

It's fantastic!  If only science were developed enough.  I reckon there's loads of guys that'd change their minds about having kids :lol:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 23, 2007)

Now that thur is funny. :rofl:


----------

